# Deezee Cab Headache Rack



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone have any experience?

Well made, finish, mounting, etc?

http://www.deezee.com/products/261/Truck_Bed_Accessories/Cab_Racks/Aluminum_Cab_Rack.html


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

I have this rack in black and love it have bought three for previous trucks and have it on my new truck only thing that was a challenge was finding a way to mount my mini bar but the way it looks is worth it


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

dpglandscapes;1721832 said:


> I have this rack in black and love it have bought three for previous trucks and have it on my new truck only thing that was a challenge was finding a way to mount my mini bar but the way it looks is worth it


Thanks for the feedback, How does the black finish hold up?


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

It holds up great I haven't had it long on my Denali but had it for 2 years on the 450 and didn't fade at all when it's washed it still looks new and it's not a cheap paint job either I bumped it a few times putting the light bar on and it didn't flake the paint off ✔


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I grabbed the deezee on ebay for good price and easy transaction. I finally got it mounted and am in the middle of getting the toolbox back on which proved to be a little challenging. When I am done I'll post a picture.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Rack has been great. I used some toggle anchors make sure the tool box I have on top and the rack are very securely mounted. They worked out well.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Next step is to mount some lights, perhaps at the inside corners using a simple bracket and some T-nuts. Anyone have any tips? Run the wiring through the channel in the rack to corner and then into the cab?


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I believe you mentioned pics. And how did you end up wiring it? I may get the matching rear rack for ladders if the need arises.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry didn't get the lights on yet. When I get there I'll post back...


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Trying to decide on a rack for my truck, so I'm looking forward to your opinions.
How securely doe it mount? How exactly does it mount?


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a black louvered Dee Zee cab rack.
I installed the larger Dee Zee light mounts, and placed a CPS Authority mini light bar with magnetic mounts on those. 
This allows me to be able to remove the light bar from the top of the rack (and temporarily place it on the cap roof), if I have to load extension ladders, staging, lumber, etc. - onto the cab rack (I also have a back rack rear bed mount bar, to support things).

The cab rack, light mounts, and mini light bar magnetic bases are super solid and good quality.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

I have the same rack on my Ram 2500 ! It's a Bad Azz Rack & Aluminum too!


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Finally got my lights mounted to the rack. I made a separate post:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2127907


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

GetMore;2014806 said:


> Trying to decide on a rack for my truck, so I'm looking forward to your opinions.
> How securely doe it mount? How exactly does it mount?


With the Tbolts I used for mounting my toolbox on top of it I found it to be very secure. It uses some hardware through the stake pockets in standard configuration. I beefed it up with my box.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Same rack as mine! Nice!


----------

